# Looking for Fursuit Builder semi-realistic, any suggest?



## RedFoxy (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello!
Sorry for my bad english, I'm italian and english isn't my main language...
I'm looking for a semi-realistic fursuit maker like MixedCandy, I'm sorry but I'm not sure that I'll get my fursuit from them just because I want to be sure to have my fursuit next year (Before EurFurence 2014 will be great but I don't think to be in time).

I want a black and white fox (better if the dark fur is a dark-blue with violet shine), with moving jaw, following eyes and fluffy big tail, maybe with digitigrade legs.
I'm about 2 meters tall and I need to loose some weight, I think that you need that infos for a quote 


For picture of my fursona, you can see my ref art and other picture in my FA profile: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redfoxy/

Thank's to all!

*tailwags just to waves*


----------



## Bladespark (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I don't think I'm as good as Mixed Candy, but I make semi-realistic suits. 

I could get a suit done by Eurofurence though, I have a couple of open slots still for this spring.  You can find my examples gallery here: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/  And my price list here: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/comm_fursuit.html

I don't know of any fur suppliers that have dark blue with a violet shine though, so that's a tricky one.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 17, 2013)

Temperance and Beastcub are good choices.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Temperance and Beastcub are good choices.



Of those two suggestions, I can say one of them isn't.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 17, 2013)

Artslave all the way, Magpiebones if you like the use-your-own-eyes look (it is hard to pull off, but it can be done), and Dreamvisioncreations if you're looking for generic-but-nice. iSqueakyPinky is also pretty wonderful!


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2013)

Artslave is awesome, so is Faruku however both are closed right now.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2013)

OP, when you sit down and make your choice do pay attention to quality, and anatomy of maker's past work. 

Now that said, if you were okay with going with straight legs instead of digitigrade, I can offer myself and my partner's services. We actually do resin casting, and the look you are going for with that particular maker, if I"m not mistaken she now works on cast blanks. So you will maybe want someone who already has a canine blank that can work for a fox (or a mold to cast them). We can pad and prep a canine head blank pulled from our own mold to make it have that semi-realism effect, staying friendly without being too far into uncanny valley.

Our past works include: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11189979/ (which was made on our own base), http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11190365/ (which was made with a DVC creations blank with LED hook up), http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11222318/ and something that kind of hit the mid ground on realism and toony. Side view since the front view has a glare that obstructs the eyes.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11189755/ shows one of our recent legs. Theses are pull up that layer under shorts/skirt and stay up with shirt stays. We have another pair that should have pictures soon made for the toony white and blue husky in my gallery. Currently we only have a few items in the Winter cue, and nothing for Spring. So your timeframe shouldn't be a problem. Note me if interested.

EDIT: Backing up that Magpiebones, and Artslave are both good makers I can back completely. Though not sure if the use your own eyes with magpiebones is going to fit what you are looking for (you can see if she does the other style eyes that don't use your own though). DVC doesn't actually fur the blanks, but if you find someone who has worked with them before they may be able to order/use it (like myself and my partner for example). 

Also keep in mind what color you want fur wise should be within the realistic zone. I've worked with many furs but I've yet to come across a color/shine that looks like what you suggest. However, I do know some blues appear slightly purple in certain lights, or when taken a picture of by some cameras.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh, Beetlecat too, but she's also closed for the moment.


----------



## WingDog (Nov 18, 2013)

Furitup http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furitup/


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Nov 18, 2013)

I am open for commissions and do a "toony-realistic" style.  See our studio page at www.furaffinity.net/user/peachfluff and see what you think!
I work with both foam and resin based heads, your choice and can have it done in January/February if you like.


----------



## RedFoxy (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank's to all! I searched all fursuit maker and now I'm looking theirs galleries and send mail asking for a quote


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah I would avoid mixed candy if you want your suit done within a year.
I had to wait for my partial to be done fornearly 2 years because their business practice back then wasn't the greatest. I know a guy that had 2 full suits done within my waiting for a partial when I was above him in the commission list.


----------



## RedFoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Now I'm more scared!


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2013)

RedFoxy said:


> Now I'm more scared!



Big name makers tend to have longer queue lists.


----------



## RedFoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't need big queue just a good fursuit


----------



## Troj (Nov 20, 2013)

Clockwork Creatures, perhaps?


----------



## RedFoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

they are wonderful but expansive and too much realistic, they was my first choice


----------

